# 2 track cam pays will be paying out in 2013



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Curious to read the list.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

They will be on board, or not be allowed to use it its pretty simple and this will help promote the ones that are on board and properly licensed its a win win situation for everyone.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

That's cool! Are the 2 track cams the ones new breed and Athens use?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

yes sir along with several others


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

fastpassthrough said:


> yes sir along with several others


 I guess I hear so many different names of cams, I wasn't sure what is considered a 2 track. Thank you for the info!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Your welcome!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

Just so as to clear up any confusion the "2 track cam system , "2 track slaved cam system "was awarded in 2011 , the patent number is 7997259 , and is the Wilson patent, Rex Darlington is the assignee of that patent


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Just to clear up any confusion this has nothing to do with the 259 patent, If you are going to do payouts start your own thread!


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

fastpassthrough said:


> Just to clear up any confusion this has nothing to do with the 259 patent, If you are going to do payouts start your own thread!


Is this the patent?

http://books.google.com/patents/US7770568


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

No mine is this one
http://www.google.com/patents?id=vY...a=X&ei=5kzVT_jvEY6E8ASP842rAw&ved=0CDoQ6AEwAQ


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

This involves Elite?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Im not at will to make any company listing until after all notices have been sent out with in the next few weeks. But they are all pretty obvious.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

fastpassthrough said:


> No mine is this one
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=vY...a=X&ei=5kzVT_jvEY6E8ASP842rAw&ved=0CDoQ6AEwAQ


What is the difference between yours and Rex's patent?

Which is better and why? 

Rex claims cams slaved together by two cables is his? AA forum thread


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay....well I think I read something about this on EAF. Just curious if it's the same patent.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

That is the same patent.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I cannot understand where the difference is between the Wilson Storm archery 259 patent that he says someone stole from him,and this 2 track patent. Gets confusing.

Is there a bow with the cam system of Wilson 259 to compare to the 2 track High Country/Winchester cam system Richard ?


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

nice work man!! great cam system!!!


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I cannot understand where the difference is between the Wilson Storm archery 259 patent that he says someone stole from him,and this 2 track patent. Gets confusing.
> 
> Is there a bow with the cam system of Wilson 259 to compare to the 2 track High Country/Winchester cam system Richard ?


The Wilson 259 patent is licensed by everyone making a 2 track cam bow including Winchester ,
High country does not have a license to produce this cam system


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

HCA uses a 3 track and also a 4 track


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Waiting to see the answer to this question?




zzzzzz said:


> What is the difference between yours and Rex's patent?
> 
> Which is better and why?
> 
> Rex claims cams slaved together by two cables is his? AA forum thread


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> Waiting to see the answer to this question?


watch the mail you will get your answer soon enough!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> watch the mail you will get your answer soon enough!


Look forward to reading it.. :thumb:


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I do know Elite uses two track cam system on the Answer and some others. Congrats to you by the way. That is awesome!


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats Richard.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Thank you all!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

won't be long till this thread is closed.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

And by the way congratulations,,, hope you use it in great health


Sent from my iPhone 
Revelation 1:5


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Elite, athens, New Breed, WInchester, Strother to name a few...this is a "in your face" thread for sure. I love the two track, very nice design...best on the market IMO


----------



## fire652 (Sep 10, 2011)

Interested in this. Confusing but sure there will be clarification on everything when everything is settled. Congrats


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

Whatever your talking about has nothing to do with the two track cam system already on the market, that patent issued in 2011, and is assigned to Rex Darlington


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

It has everything to do with the 2 track cams on the market, difference is I am doing a contingency program to give back to those that are supporting the system. Like i stated earlier on if you want to talk about your sytem start your own thread!


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> It has everything to do with the 2 track cams on the market, difference is I am doing a contingency program to give back to those that are supporting the system.* Like i stated earlier on if you want to talk about your sytem start your own thread*!


I agree, this fighting over the patent is getting old.

Can you please tell us the differences? Why would they issue two patents on the same cam system?


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

paarchhntr said:


> I agree, this fighting over the patent is getting old.
> 
> Can you please tell us the differences? Why would they issue two patents on the same cam system?


+2 !


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats Richard.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

stinky1 said:


> +2 !


+3.......


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bcbow1971 said:


> Any updates?


Just waiting for the Patent number to be issued. Should have a payout schedule in the coming weeks.


----------



## ghak99 (Nov 9, 2005)

What is the difference between your patent and the patent Rex has?


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

regardless of the noise... the cam system is beautiful in its simplicity


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

ghak99 said:


> What is the difference between your patent and the patent Rex has?


Still waiting for the answer to this question?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Im willing to bet 10$ on the guy with the Patent :wink:


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

US patent number 8220446 estimated upload date 7/17/2012


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

dad2sixmonkeys said:


> Still waiting for the answer to this question?


Sorry I cannot Disclose this information.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

:boink:


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Only difference I see is that Ricahards patten pertains to using only two tracts on each cam,one for the string and the two bus cables using the same tract for let out and at static. The Wilson patten uses three separate tracts, one for each bus cable and one for the string.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Subscribed to this one. I'm lost with this whole two track patent and what it all means with Richard, Wilson, and Rex in the mix.....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

It really should mean nothing to anybody except bow manufacturers...people need to learn to worry less about the business side of bows and just shoot the bows. Shooters shoot, and the business owners can worry about the patents.


----------



## dwilson (Aug 23, 2009)

Antihunter said:


> Only difference I see is that Ricahards patten pertains to using only two tracts on each cam,one for the string and the two bus cables using the same tract for let out and at static. The Wilson patten uses three separate tracts, one for each bus cable and one for the string.


The Wilson patent is for a two track cam


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

dwilson said:


> The Wilson patent is for a two track cam


Can you explain the difference then as Richard states he is not allowed to?I was going from the picture on the patten website that looks to show the difference I see.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

He may be able to explain the difference but I bet he wont. There is this whole slander and libel thing that pops up when you put things in print that may or may not be true. Like treestandsniper said, just go shoot the bows and let the manufacturers and patent holders sort this one out. Sometimes less said is best said.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone willing to fill us in from the cheap seats?

I have a question about these patents. Which of these patent owners are being paid for their designs?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

link to patent
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=archery&OS=archery&RS=archery


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

fastpassthrough said:


> link to patent
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=archery&OS=archery&RS=archery


Well congrats Richard. So I guess the bottom line is that there are basically 2 patent for the 2 track cams and if companies what to use them the have to pay both you and Rex. Is that correct? Also are the companies that are using the 2 track cam on board with you, or are the trying to fight it.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

vhunter said:


> Well congrats Richard. So I guess the bottom line is that there are basically 2 patent for the 2 track cams and if companies what to use them the have to pay both you and Rex. Is that correct? Also are the companies that are using the 2 track cam on board with you, or are the trying to fight it.


Thank you! at this time all the paper work is being put in place to offer it to the companies, So no one is on board yet as no one has been offered a license. There is one company that signed and notarized a contract in 2008 for a license took the cam files and stopped payment after they received the drawing files so I guess you would say they are not complying they had every chance now its willful infringement! they are a member here also.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Richard.

A number of years ago, you and I were at the London ASA tournament shooting in the same group. My bow "broke" and you offered to pull one of your brand new bows off of the show rack so that I could finish the tournament. I eventually got mine fixed and continued. I have never forgotten that offer you made. Congrats on the patent and thanks for the two track cams. I currently own three, two track cam bows and enjoy them very much.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

RandyD said:


> Richard.
> 
> A number of years ago, you and I were at the London ASA tournament shooting in the same group. My bow "broke" and you offered to pull one of your brand new bows off of the show rack so that I could finish the tournament. I eventually got mine fixed and continued. I have never forgotten that offer you made. Congrats on the patent and thanks for the two track cams. I currently own three, two track cam bows and enjoy them very much.


Randy Thank you! That's what it is all about archers helping archers. I do miss shooting the asa for sure been a couple years now.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thought this whole soap opera was done with. This shall be interesting. As far as people saying we shooters need to ignore the business side..... This directly impacts the product we shoot.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

cartman308 said:


> Thought this whole soap opera was done with. This shall be interesting. As far as people saying we shooters need to ignore the business side..... This directly impacts the product we shoot.


Yes it can if the manufacturers fail to comply and infringe on patents, Looks like the company you shoot for is on the wrong side and has been since 2008! It is defiantly going to effect them soon!


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> link to patent
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=archery&OS=archery&RS=archery


A hair holding device is the new patten?

That is what that link sent me to...


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Antihunter said:


> A hair holding device is the new patten?
> 
> That is what that link sent me to...


sorry US 8220446
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=archery&OS=archery&RS=archery


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

fastpassthrough said:


> sorry US 8220446
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=archery&OS=archery&RS=archery



Interesting...


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Soooo... regardless of the patents and who they got awarded to. Who really invented the 2 track cam as we all now it? Whether it has a mod or a drawstop or a drawstop and a mod. Who actually came up with the design? Just wondering if it is Richard or Wilson or both or neither? I know who is getting credit for it,......I think. BTW, I am just asking a harmless question and by no means am I trying to put anyones hardwork down. As I truly dont know. I am just confused and curious.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

devin1 said:


> Soooo... regardless of the patents and who they got awarded to. Who really invented the 2 track cam as we all now it? Whether it has a mod or a drawstop or a drawstop and a mod. Who actually came up with the design? Just wondering if it is Richard or Wilson or both or neither? I know who is getting credit for it,......I think. BTW, I am just asking a harmless question and by no means am I trying to put anyones hardwork down. As I truly dont know. I am just confused and curious.


If you look at the 259 filing you will see that my files were on file since 2005 well ahead of the 259 filing for official invent date 2 years ahead. Now is pretty mute as there is 2 patents, but I have more then one cam configurations in my claims, so I have several different cams I can do that will not fall under another patent.
Now this is just the 2 track cam to cam, if you really want to look at 2 track configurations look up the HCA perfx cam that is were I started doing the 2 track designs in 2000!.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Interesting, Thankyou.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> Yes it can if the manufacturers fail to comply and infringe on patents, Looks like the company you shoot for is on the wrong side and has been since 2008! It is defiantly going to effect them soon!


Like sands through an hour glass. These are the threads of Archerytalk................


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

:thumbs_up


cartman308 said:


> Like sands through an hour glass. These are the threads of Archerytalk................


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

fastpassthrough said:


> Yes it can if the manufacturers fail to comply and infringe on patents, Looks like the company you shoot for is on the wrong side and has been since 2008! It is defiantly going to effect them soon!


So what companies have agreed to comply so far?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

vhunter said:


> So what companies have agreed to comply so far?


No one is on board yet


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

There should be a few companies that have not got on board getting a little bit worried!


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Tuned in


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

:happy1: I'm hooked...


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

this really is a good thing to help promote each bow company that is borrowing the technology


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Winchester on board?


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

did anyone sign up for this yet? I'm kind of interested to hear


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Not yet.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

If it is now just being patented what right do the inventors have to any thing prior to the official patent date? This has nothing to do with any bow companys just want to know as a business man. I have created a few things and just never bothered to patent them. It seems like there are ways to just change a few things and copy any product out there.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> If it is now just being patented what right do the inventors have to any thing prior to the official patent date? This has nothing to do with any bow companys just want to know as a business man. I have created a few things and just never bothered to patent them. It seems like there are ways to just change a few things and copy any product out there.


I was wondering the same thing myself...only thing I could think of is the delays in patents pending process. However, as you have stated they are the inventors nontheless.

Congrats Richard!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I read your patent and Rex's and the only difference i saw was different wording for cams and that his doesn't mention let-off anywhere.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

interesting.....think I'll subscribe lol


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Chirp,chirp,chirp goes the crickets


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

Zzzzzzz...zzzzzzz!!!! Boring!!!! Pissing contests are sad! If it will make an archer a better skilled shooter then I'm interested!!! But it sounds like barking dogs!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*2 track pays*

Nothing yet, but I should note that they have to come on board willingly!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry but this is a ridiculous saga. The U.S. patent office issues 2 patents for the same thing? Crazy....


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

-bowfreak- said:


> Sorry but this is a ridiculous saga. The U.S. patent office issues 2 patents for the same thing? Crazy....


cross over patents are not unusual the 2 track cam is covered by at least 4 patents at this time.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

I would like to welcome High country archery on board!
High country archery is now on board as they have seen the benefit to using some of the technology in the us patent #8220446 and are now part of the 2 track pays program.
so anyone competing in the ASA or IBO and is using a bow that falls under this patent will be qualified for pay out for 2013.
pay outs as follows

ASA and IBO any class

1st 500.00, 
2cnd 350. 00
3rd 150.00 Good luck and Welcome aboard HCA!

If anyone has any questions as to if there model bow is covered please pm me
Thanks
Richard


----------

